# Why does Fern lick my husband all the time?



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Fern is obsessed with licking my husband, and I'm not sure if she thinks he's dirty, if she likes the feel of his arm and chest hair, or if she's just telling him she loves him. Every time she curls up on his lap she spends time licking his forearms, and while sometimes he's sweaty, he's usually basically clean. She absolutely loves to lick him right after he's showered - we joke that she's trying to tell him he needs to scrub harder. And she'll often jump up on the bed early in the morning and lick him until he throws her off the bed. He has a big mole on one shoulder, and I think she thinks it's a dirty spot, because she licks that spot as often as she can get to it. 

She'll lick me occasionally, but nowhere near as often as my husband. But if this is a sign of affection, I'm not surprised. ALL animals, including our two girls, like him better than me. I'm not sure why, but I'm used to it, so I just keep sole feeding rights to make sure the cats have a reason to like me too!

But seriously, anyone know what's with the licking?


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

This is just a guess, but it's probably a grooming thing, not a taste thing. I'm thinking (hoping, actually), that hubby has more hair on his arms and chest.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I also think it is a grooming thing. S-Jo will try to groom women's styled (gel/hairspray) hair. Floofy likes to lick, sometimes I think he just does it because he likes the flavor of my husband's arms, though he has licked my arms, too. I find his tongue much too raspy to allow it for more than a few swipes.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Every day before I leave for work, Cali jumps on the highest level of the cat tree nearest the front door and "fixes" my hair for me.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Awww, she's giving you a "lick and a promise"! Isn't she sweet? I always push Swirly away from me and tell her thanks, but I did my hair like this on purpose.


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

My cats are SO spoiled. I fix my hair after she grooms me.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

That is so sweet that you don't hurt her feelings and fix it after you leave the house. I still snickered a bit, though. It reminds me of the Mother whose children decide to bring her breakfast in bed with cold toast and barely warm microwave oatmeal that is swimming in too much water. "Thanks children!" As she smiles and takes a bite of cold toast *_cough_*_cough_* then washes it down with a spoonful of oatmeal soup. ..._as she lies through her teeth_: "Um, yum! This is delicious!"


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Diana, I hope this thread-stealing conversation has answered your question.


----------



## WhiteKitties (Dec 22, 2008)

Yup, you've pretty much answered my question :lol: She's at it again right now, licking Kevin's arm before she settles into a nap. It's similar to what they do by themselves - curl up, do some licking, then go to sleep. If he lifts his arm she'll grab it and glare at him until he puts it down again. Then she'll drape a paw over the arm, rest her chin on it, and pass out. :luv


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Awwww, that's so sweet.


----------

